# [Review] Raijintek Styx



## Estacado7706 (20. April 2016)

Raijintek Styx





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Einleitung

Mini-ITX Gehäuse leiden, allein auf Grund ihrer Zielstellung kompakt und eben "mini" zu sein, seit je her unter einer Menge von Schwierigkeiten, die die Hersteller auf ganz unterschiedliche Weise zu lösen versuchen. Die Vorurteile der Kunden, egal ob heutzutage noch zutreffend, oder nicht, stellen nach wie vor ein großes Problem für die kleineren Mitglieder der PC-Gemeinde dar. Einschränkungen bei der Hardwareauswahl und der Suche nach passenden CPU-Kühlern, beschränkte Anzahlen möglicher Platten, schlechter Airflow und damit höhere Temperaturen und oftmals fehlende Einbauoptionen für optische Laufwerke sind nur eine Handvoll Gedanken, die sich viele Interessenten stellen (müssen). Wer diese Probleme minimieren möchte muss entweder tief in die Tasche greifen, oder aber mit einem Design leben, das viele von uns freiwillig nicht einmal unserer halb blinden Großmutter in den dunklen Keller stellen würden.

Als Nachfolger, bzw. Konzeptuelle Erweiterung, des Metis, und mit einem Preis von "nur" 90€, versucht Raijintek all jene potentiellen Kunden anzusprechen, die bisher vergebens nach einer, für sie passenden und ansprechenden, Lösung gesucht haben. Ob dies gelungen ist, oder, wie bei vielen anderen Herstellern, bei einem der obigen Punkte Abstriche gemacht werden müssen, kann und soll in folgendem Test herausgefunden werden.


Übersicht
Technische Spezifikationen, Beilagen und Modelle
Exterieur
Die inneren Werte
Testaufbau und Handling
Fazit​


----------



## Estacado7706 (20. April 2016)

Technische Spezifikationen, Beilagen und Modelle

Technische Spezifikationen



Maße (LXBXH)|360x210x335mm
Gewicht|3.8 Kg


Material innen|0.5mm kaltgerollter Karbonstahl

Material aussen|
1.5mm Aluminium

Motherboardgrößen|Micro-ATX, Mini-ITX
Front I/O|USB 3.0 x2, HD Audio x1
Erweiterungsslots|PCI Slot x5 (Tool Free)
Laufwerke|3.5'' HDD (intern) x3, 2.5'' HDD x4, Slim DVD x1 und entweder 2.5''HDD x2 oder 3.5'' HDD x1
Maximal Grafikkartenlänge|280mm
Maximal CPU-Kühlerhöhe|180mm
Kühlungsoptionen|120mm x2 (Boden und Rückseite), 120mm x2 oder 240mm Radiator (Oben)

Modelle

Die Styx-Reihe gibt es grundsätzliche in zwei Versionen. Styx und Styx Classic. Erstere bieten ein kleines Seitenfenster für jene, die auch in einem kleinen, überschaubaren, Rahmen Wert auf die Optik und "innere Werte" legen. Dies stellt zudem den einzigen Unterschied zwischen diesen beiden Reihen dar. Wer sich also weniger Gedanken um ein halbwegs ordentliches Innenleben möchte, nicht lange darüber nachdenken möchte, ob die PSU Kabel nun zur restlichen Optik passen, oder wem es schlicht egal ist muss nicht mit einem Fenster leben, das er nicht möchte.

Beide Reihen werden in jeweils 6 Farben angeboten.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quellen: www.raijintek.com


Beilagen

Einmal Ausgepackt findet man (neben dem Gehäuse natürlich) eine kleine Anleitung für den späteren Aufbau, sowie ein kleines Türchen mit Zubehör. Neben zwei Kabelbindern und einem Buzzer (Warum ist das eigentlich kein Standardinhalt mehr?) finden wir hier 4 Dämpfungsgummis für das potentielle DVD-Laufwerk und Schrauben für Board (x8), HDD (x12), SSD (x8), PSU (x4) und DVD Laufwerk (x4).

​


----------



## Estacado7706 (20. April 2016)

Exterieur

Das Design spielt, neben der Ausstattung, in vielen Fällen eine entscheidende Rolle bei der Entscheidung für, oder gegen, ein bestimmtes Produkt. Daher ist es interessant zu sehen, welchen Stellenwert die Designer bei Raijintek diesem zugestanden haben.

Vorweg sei erwähnt, dass das Gehäuse komplett, zumindest das Äußere an allen machbaren Stellen, aus gebürstetem Aluminium besteht. Kein Kunststoff, Blech oder Edelstahl. Dieser Ansatz ist gut, denn man erhält eine Edelstahloptik, die einfach wertiger - und ja, edler halt - wirkt als reine Plastikteile, dabei jedoch im Vergleich zum Edelstahl mit weniger Gewicht zu Buche schlägt und auch bei Kratzern und hoher Luftfeuchtigkeit nicht rosten kann. Zudem hat man den positiven Effekt, dass es schwerer ist Fingerabdrücke auf gebürsteten Metallen zu hinterlassen, als auch glatten Oberflächen.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wie man leicht sieht, wird durch die Oberflächenbehandlung eine deutliche Struktur in das Material gebracht. Diese ist jedoch nur marginal fühlbar. Die Oberfläche ist eben und wirkt glatt. Neben dem Edelstahl look-and-feel hat die Materialbehandlung jedoch einen weiteren, interessanten, Nebeneffekt: Die Farbe der Lackierung wird Facettenreicher. Um diesen Punkt zu zeigen sind alle Fotos in diesem Bericht bei unterschiedlichen Lichtbedingungen aufgenommen worden. Mit und ohne Blitzlicht, Direkte und indirekte Beleuchtung, sowie gedimmte Einstellungen und provozierte Spiegelungen auf dem Material sollen möglichst viele der Farbergebnisse darstellen. Diese sind ein Resultat der winzigen "Kratzer", die der Oberfläche verpasst wurden. Durch diese wird einstrahlendes Licht nicht, wie bei einer sonst glatten, Oberfläche komplett reflektiert. Zumindest nicht alles in die selbe Richtung. So entstehen hellere und dunklere Farbwirkungen direkt nebeneinander. Dies kann mitunter auch überraschende Wirkungen erzielen. So wirkte das oben zu sehende, rote, Styx-Gehäuse unter Direktbeleuchtung der Leuchtstoffröhren im Büro Pink und wurde fast von meiner Frau beschlagnahmt, während es weniger intensiver, indirekter, Beleuchtung bis hin zu dunklen Burgunditönen erscheinen kann. Auch Orangenuancen sind möglich.



Front, Seiten und Cover





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Die Front des Styx ist durchgängig und besitzt neben dem Ein-/Aus-Schalter und dem dezenten Logo am Boden, keinerlei Schnickschnack, Unterbrechungen, oder Teilstücke. Zudem ist die durch abgekantete Ecken abgeschlossen, die einen sauberen und schönen Rahmen bilden. Schon hier sieht man, dass Raijintek versucht ein makelloses, elegantes Design umzusetzen. Rundungen, Schrägen und nahtlose Übergänge dominieren das Thema. Auch scheint viel Wert auf die Gesamtoptik gelegt worden zu sein, dann es finden sich keine Grate, Kanten und größere, oder gar unterschiedlich starke, Spalten zwischen den Teilen des Gehäuses. Dereinst wurde einem Automobilhersteller nachgesagt, dass durch Stichproben geprüft wurde, ob in keinem Spalt mehr als eine Kreditkarte Platz findet. Hier haben wir offenbar nun ein Gehäuse, dem man ähnliches andichten könnte.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Etwas, das bei der Version mit Fenster schneller auffällt, als es beim Styx Classic der Fall sein dürfte, ist das invertierte Design. Zudem nimmt es nur einen kleinen Bereich, und nicht die gesamte Seite ein. Der Grund hierfür zeigt sich vor Allem nach dem Öffnen, weswegen er dort noch genauer thematisiert wird. Der erste Eindruck, dass das Design im Mittelpunkt stand, setzt sich auch hier fort.  Nahtlose Übergänge und fehlende Unterbrechungen der Linienführung beherrschen auch hier das Thema. Daher ist es etwas schade, dass das Fenster nur "aufgesetzt" ist und nicht ebenfalls auf Level des Seitenteils und eingelassen, bzw von ihnen fixiert, ist, auch wenn das eventuell die maximale Höhe der CPU-Kühler beschränkt hätte.

Ebenfalls auffällig dürfte der, auf dem obigen Bild links unten zu sehende, schwarze Streifen sein. Hierbei handelt es sich nicht um einen Lüftungsschlitz o.ä. Fühlt man nach bemerkt man die weiche Struktur, die zentral einen Spalt aufweist. Direkt dahinter befindet sich nämlich die Einbauoption für ein optisches Slim-Laufwerk und diese, dezent untergebrachte, Stelle stellt die Einschuböffnung für die Medien dar. Ohne Frage eine interessante Lösung. Schnell zu erreichen, sofern man ein Laufwerk besitzt, aber unauffällig genug, um bei mangelndem Bedarf auch vollkommen egal zu sein. Anders als etwaige Öffnungen und Einschübe es im Frontbereich sein dürften.

Etwas fragwürdig war auf den ersten Blick auch die Art und Weise der Befestigung beider Seitenteile. Dies geschieht mittels jeweils 4 kleiner Schrauben, dern Köpfe genau auf Materialhöhe abschließen. Beim Öffnen muss man also aufpassen, denn ein Abrutschen kann schnell zu sehr unschönen Kratzern in der Seite führen. Einen Eindruck von den Auswirkungen von "Kratzen über die Oberfläche" liefert schon ein Blick in die Bohrungen nach mehrmaligem Öffnen und Schließen der Seiten.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




So etwas will man natürlich auf der sichtbaren Oberfläche möglichst vermeiden. Auf Nachfrage bei Raijintek gab es hierfür jedoch eine interessante Erklärung, die die 
bisherigen Annahmen, dass das Design der wichtigste Aspekt des Exterieurs war, bestätigt: Daumenschrauben passen einfach nicht in eben dieses. Verständlicherweise, 
bedenkt man, dass sie vorstehen. 


			
				raijintek schrieb:
			
		

> Die Seitenschrauben sind des Designs wegen… Daumenschrauben würden das ganze Design kaputt machen und es würde nicht mehr schlüssig aussehen…. Leider Gottes



Aber es wurden gleichzeitig noch andere, verworfene, Möglichkeiten genannt, die nicht umgesetzt wurden, jeweils mit entweder Design, oder Bedenken in Punkto Handhabung und Stabilität. Betrachtet man die saubere Passform der Seiten, vor Allem im Heckbereich, werden schnell die letzten Zweifel an dieser Argumentation zerstreut.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Daher ist es schwer eine Aussage zu treffen, ob die Schrauben nun nachteilig sind, oder ein Beleg für den bisher positiven Eindruck.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Den größten Teil der Oberseite des Styx nimmt ein Gitter ein, das zum Einen garantiert, dass Warme Luft nach oben problemlos entweichen kann, zum Anderen 
jedoch, zur leichten Montage von Lüfter, oder sogar einem 240 mm Radiator, ist es leicht zu öffnen, um an die darunterliegenden Bereiche gelangen zu können. 
Hierbei spielt auch das invertierte Design eine Rolle, da Abwärme von Grafikkarten so direkt nach oben entweichen kann, ohne den CPU-Bereich und potentielle 
Luftkühler mit schon erwärmter Luft zu versorgen.



Die Rückseite





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Neben der nochmaligen Erinnerung daran, dass man es mit einer invertierten Bauweise zu tun hat, fällt direkt der eigene Stromanschluss auf. Da man in einem Mini-ITX Gehäuse in Punkto Raum weniger Wahlfreiheit hat als in größeren Gehäuseformen ist vor Allem die Positionierung der Netzteile oftmals der Kreativität (Und Tetris-Erfahrung), der Designer zum Opfer gefallen. Für gesparte cm in der Höhe weichen diese oft in den Innenraum des Gehäuses und können so nicht direkt mit Strom versorgt werden. Hierfür existieren dann die fest zum Gehäuse gehörigen Anschlüssen, hinter denen nur ein weiteres Kabel den Strom zum Netzteil befördert. Lange muss man jedoch nicht nach der Netzteilposition gesucht werden, wenn man kurz einen Blick unter das Gehäuse wirft.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Unterboden befindet sich eine größere Öffnung, hinter der die Netzteile mit der sonst rückwärtigen Seite nach Unten montiert werden. Neben dieser sieht man direkt die Durchlässe, hinter denen ein 120mm Lüfter seine Arbeit verrichten kann, sowie Montagebohrungen zum Befestigen einer 3.5'' HDD. Netterweise sind diese bereits mit Dämpfungsringen versehen. Zudem sehen wir hier auch die 4 Gummifüße, die einen soliden Stand ermöglichen sollen.​


----------



## Estacado7706 (20. April 2016)

Die inneren Werte





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Einmal geöffnet sieht man direkt die Gründe für das kleine Seitenfenster und wieso es nicht höher oder breiten sein braucht. In Ermangelung von genügend Freiraum für einen sauber platzierbaren Plattenkäfig besitzt das Styx eine Halterung, die einfach quer über die gesamte Gehäuselänge montiert wird. In Benutzung würde sie jeder Optik schaden, weswegen das Fenster einfach kleiner gehalten wurde. Auch hier befinden sich schon Dämpfungsringe. Gleichzeitig sieht man, wieder im linken vorderen Bereich, die Halterung für optische Laufwerke. Ebenfalls direkt zu sehen ist der Ausschnitt, der später unter der CPU liegen wird.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tiefere Einblicke sind nach der Demontage der Plattenhalterung  kein Problem und das Gehäuse wirkt (noch) relativ geräumig. Einzig das Kabelmanagement ist etwas fragwürdig.Die wenigen Öffnungen sind mehr als großzügig dimensioniert, dahingehen ist der Freiraum zum Führen der Kabel mit etwas unter 1.3mm gefährlich knapp, zumindest für umflochtene und stark isolierte Kabel.

Praktisch jedoch sind die ebenfalls hinten versteckten Halterungen für SSDs, bzw allgemein 2.5'' Laufwerke.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Estacado7706 (20. April 2016)

Testaufbau und Handling


Um einen genaueren Eindruck davon zu bekommen, wie gut oder schlecht das Platzmanagement im Styx wirklich umgesetzt und wie umständlich die Montage und Handhabung ist durfte das Styx direkt eine Heimat für ein Test-Mini-ITX System bereitstellen.

Die Komponenten:



Mainboard|MSI Z170i Gaming Pro AC
CPU|Intel Core i5 6600K
GPU|ASUS R9 280 DIRECT CUII
PSU|Xilence Performance C
Kühlung|Raijintek Triton 240


Der Einbau von Komponenten stellt sich nicht umständlicher dar, als bei größeren Gehäusen, doch schon nach dem Netzteil kommen die ersten Fragezeichen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Kippschalter ist noch erreichbar, jedoch leicht umständlicher. Man muss hier jedoch zugestehen, dass der Standard die Position des Kippschalters genau auf der anderen Seite vorgibt und das es unmöglich sein dürfte eine Version zu bauen, die flach anliegt, daher gewinkelt sein muss, und gleichzeitig alle möglichen Positionen offen hält.Seitlich nach oben (im Bild) würde bei Netzteilen wie dem be quiet! Power L8 das selbe Problem heraufbeschwören.

Weniger überraschende Fragen, jedoch mehr Ärger, wirft hingegen die Montage des Mainboards, vielmehr die des Kühlers auf. Durch die Anwesenheit des cut-outs ist man versucht das Mainboard zu montieren, bevor die Backplate zur Monate des Kühlers angebracht ist. Dies stellte sich zumindest beim z170i im Styx als Fehler heraus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Platz reicht gerade so aus um Hoffnung zu wecken es doch irgendwie noch "reinzustopfen", erweist sich jedoch beim Versuch als zu gering. Ergo musste das Mainboard wieder raus und dann, mit vormontierter Backplate, erneut eingebaut werden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nicht weiter überraschen dürfte die Tatsache, dass die Herstellerangaben bezüglich der maximalen GPU-Länge mehr als grobe Schätzung zu sehen sind. Jedoch, erstaunlicherweise, zum Positiven. Die im Test verwendete R9 280 schießt mit 282mm etwas über die angegebene maximale Länge hinaus. Jedoch muss nichts gestopft, gebogen und mit Gewalt hinein gezwängt werden. Auch zum Aufgeben wird man nicht verleitet. Man baut sie ein und ist fertig. Es würde sogar ausreichen, um Schläuche zum Radiator am Ende der Karte entlang zu führen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ohne Schläuche sollten auch 300 mm Grafikkarten und mehr eine Chance haben. All dies natürlich nur unter der Voraussetzung, dass das Netzteil keine Überlänge hat. Ein be quit! Dark Power Pro 11 dürfte die maximale Länge hingegen stark einschränken. 250mm wären dann wohl eine Grenze, auf die zu achten wäre. Abseits dieser Einschränkungen ist das Styx jedoch erstaunlich vielseitig, vor Allem wenn es darum geht viele Freiheiten zu lassen. Auch ist die Montage von Grafikkarte und auch Radiator erstaunlich schnell machbar, trotz kleinstem Raum.

Wie man zuvor nun schon gesehen hat ist genügend Platz für Radiator, Grafikkarte und natürlich Lüfter zwischen diesen. Das sollte natürlich auch so sein, denn das Styx wird u.a. damit beworben Wasserkühlungen mit bis zu 2400 Radiatoren beheimaten zu können, etwas das man im Mini-ITX Segment eher selten sieht, oder für das man deutlich mehr zahlen muss. Natürlich muss man das nicht, wie oben demonstrativ geschehen, hinter die Grafikkarte zwängen. Viele AIOs dürfte für diese Zwecks auch zu kurze Schläuche besitzen. Man hat genügend Freiraum, um sie an der Grafikkarte vorbeizulegen und läuft trotzdem nicht Gefahr bei der Monatge einer HDD an der Seitenhalterung diese zu Quetschen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sind alle Teile an Ort und Stelle bleibt eigentlich nur noch die Frage: Taugt die Optik? Zusammen mit der LED-bewährten Triton, der roten Kühlflüssigkeit und den rot-schwarzen Design des z170i konnte man, bisher, zumindest hoffen. Wie es geworden ist und ob mit dem Styx wirklich optisch etwas anzufangen ist kann jeder für sich selbst beurteilen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Estacado7706 (20. April 2016)

Fazit

In Summe lässt sich sagen, dass Raijintek mit dem Styx nicht nur einen würdigen Partner zum Metis produziert hat, sondern ein Gehäuse, dass durch sein elegantes Design und das gebürstete Aluminium einen echten Blickfang auf jedem Schreibtisch darstellt. Besonders Gelungen ist hier auch die Integration der möglichen Verwendung optischer Medien in das Design, ohne aufzufallen. Einzig das hervorstehende Fenster durchbricht hier die klaren Linien, bietet dafür aber die Möglichkeit auch auf kleinem Raum das Innere passend zur Geltung zu bringen. 

Darüber Hinaus ist es erstaunlich geräumig und fordert nur wenige Einschränkungen beim Bau eines passenden Systems. Mit dem Plattenkäfigersatz, sowie den rückseitig montierbaren SSDs, sollten auch für die Verwendung mehrerer Platten wenig Wünsche übrig bleiben. All dies wird abgerundet durch die selten auffindbare Möglichkeit in einem kleinen System große Leistungen zu erzielen, in dem man die CPU unter Wasser setzt, hierbei jedoch nicht auf 120mm Radiatoren beschränkt ist. Auch dass all dies für einem mehr als vertretbaren Preis zu haben gibt ist keine Selbstverständlichkeit und eine Erwähnung wert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


4.5/5​


----------



## Rolk (26. April 2016)

Schade das du keinen CPU-Luftkühler verbaut hast. Ich hätte gerne gesehen wie sich die Kühlleistung damit verhällt.  Bei mir gab es gerade einen PC-Umzug von einem Cooltek C3 in das Raijintek Styx. Die CPU Temps sind schlappe ~20°C schlechter geworden. 
Das sich am bombenfest verschraubten Kühler etwas gelöst haben könnte kann ich noch nicht so recht glauben, aber irgendwo muss ja der Hund begraben sein.


----------



## lalaker (27. April 2016)

Wenn der NT Lüfter gegen den CPU Lukü arbeitet kann ich mir schon schlechtere Temps locker vorstellen.

Wie wurden die Wasserschläuche final verlegt. Einmal sieht es aus, als würden sie "vor" der Graka geführt werden, auf den anderen Bildern gehen sie über die Graka. Ich vermute, du hast den Radiator auch umgedreht und die Schlauchanschlüsse sind nun hinten bei den Slotblenden?

Eine Asus R 280 sollte rund 280 - 282 mm haben, nicht 182, dann wäre sie deutlich kürzer und unproblematisch.


----------



## Rolk (27. April 2016)

lalaker schrieb:


> Wenn der NT Lüfter gegen den CPU Lukü arbeitet kann ich mir schon schlechtere Temps locker vorstellen.



Das habe ich zuerst auch vermutet, aber da die Temps innerhalb max. 2 Sekunden durch die Decke gehen glaube ich da doch nicht dran.



> Eine Asus R 280 sollte rund 280 - 282 mm haben, nicht 182, dann wäre sie deutlich kürzer und unproblematisch.



Das wird ein Tippfehler sein. Ich vermute die 280mm Angabe vom Hersteller wurde von der Slotblende bis zu den Anschlüssen eines verbauten modularen Netzteils gemessen. Bei einem normalen Netzteil sollte man den Kabelstrang rechtzeitig zur Seite gebogen bekommen, so das man die komplette Gehäuselänge für die Grafikkarte nutzen kann.


----------



## Estacado7706 (27. April 2016)

Das war tatsächlich ein Tippfehler und hätte 282 sein sollen. Wird noch korrigiert. Danke für den Hinweis.

Ich war übrigens bei der Temperaturerwähnung sehr überrascht. Habe einen Scythe Mugen 4 drauf gesetzt, dann alles nochmal raus, rein in ein Aerocool V3X. Selbst mit mehreren Gehäuselüftern bekomme ich keine 20 Kelvin Unterschied auf die Reihe. Einzig, wenn ich alles auf dem Teppich stehen habe (unterer Platz für einen Lüfter ist damit relativ zu) und der Mugen nach hinten rausbläst, während das Netzteil ebenfalls Luft auf dem Inneren zieht schaffe ich höhere Temperaturen. Aber nicht instant nach 2 Sekunden.


----------



## amer_der_erste (27. April 2016)

Mensch, das Teil sieht aber gut aus


----------



## Rolk (27. April 2016)

Ich wollte das Raijintek Styx ja nicht anschwärzen wegen den schlechten CPU Temps . Ich werde wohl noch mal alles auseinander nehmen und sicherheitshalber auch den Scythe Mine 2 frisch montieren.

Ansonsten macht das Raijintek Styx schon einen sehr guten Eindruck. Besser als beim Cooltek C3 das insgesamt doch "billiger" wirkt. Beim Cooltek war es mir z.B. nicht möglich eine HDD so zu verbauen, dass nicht das gesamte Gehäuse zu brummen anfängt. Beim Styx dagegen war das keine grosse Sache.


----------



## Estacado7706 (27. April 2016)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Mensch, das Teil sieht aber gut aus



Fand ich auch. Mal was Anderes als das stetige matt schwarze Plastik.



			
				Rolk schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wollte das Raijintek Styx ja nicht anschwärzen wegen den schlechten CPU Temps . Ich werde wohl noch mal alles auseinander nehmen und sicherheitshalber auch den Scythe Mine 2 frisch montieren.
> 
> Ansonsten macht das Raijintek Styx schon einen sehr guten Eindruck. Besser als beim Cooltek C3 das insgesamt doch "billiger" wirkt. Beim Cooltek war es mir z.B. nicht möglich eine HDD so zu verbauen, dass nicht das gesamte Gehäuse zu brummen anfängt. Beim Styx dagegen war das keine grosse Sache.




Wie gesagt, war überrascht, deswegen musste ich direkt mal nachschauen. Und ja, das fehlende Vibrieren hat was. Wobei das wohl nicht nur von den Ringen kommt. Sind ja auch nur Centartikel. Vermutlich kommt es auch mit daher, dass einfach alles da drin fest verschraubt wird, v.a. auch die Seiten. So lösen Plattenvibrationen kein Klappern andernorts aus.


----------



## Rolk (27. April 2016)

Estacado7706 schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, war überrascht, deswegen musste ich direkt mal nachschauen. Und ja, das fehlende Vibrieren hat was. Wobei das wohl nicht nur von den Ringen kommt. Sind ja auch nur Centartikel. Vermutlich kommt es auch mit daher, dass einfach alles da drin fest verschraubt wird, v.a. auch die Seiten. Sie lösen Plattenvibrationen kein Klappern andernorts aus.



Ich habe vorsichtshalber zusätzlich diese Gummientkoppler wie sie bei den NB-eLoop Lüftern beiliegen aufgesteckt. Warscheinlich war es unnötig, aber bei meinem Cooltek C3 war selbst mit solchen Tricks nichts zu machen.


----------



## scimitare (27. April 2016)

Gute Review, kriegt man ja fast Lust auch mal ein ITX-System zu basteln^^


----------



## amer_der_erste (27. April 2016)

Schade das es das Case nicht etwas größer gibt dann hätte man definitiv keine Probleme mit den Temps


----------



## Rolk (28. April 2016)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Schade das es das Case nicht etwas größer gibt dann hätte man definitiv keine Probleme mit den Temps



In meinem Fall glaube ich eher an Kobolde im Rechner als an ein generelles Temperaturproblem des Gehäuses. 
Also ich wollte definitiv keinen vom Kauf abhalten.


----------



## ARCdefender (28. April 2016)

Das Case gefällt mir sehr gut  Leider habe ich mit ITX und leistungsstarker Hardware nicht so toll Erfahrungen mit den Temperaturen gemacht, GTX980 innerhalb von unter einer Minute auf fast 87c° oder höher!
Was mich hier schon wieder stört ist die Frischluftzufuhr für das PSU, da wird direkt die heiße Luft von der Graka angesaugt.
Schade, weil rein von der Verarbeitung und der Optik finde ich das Case super, habe aber leider wieder Bedenken was die Temperaturen angeht.

Aber davon ab*,EIN SEHR SCHÖNES REVIEW!*


----------



## -Shorty- (28. April 2016)

Schließe mich mal an. Tolles Review.


----------



## Estacado7706 (29. April 2016)

ARCdefender schrieb:


> Das Case gefällt mir sehr gut  Leider habe ich mit ITX und leistungsstarker Hardware nicht so toll Erfahrungen mit den Temperaturen gemacht, GTX980 innerhalb von unter einer Minute auf fast 87c° oder höher!
> Was mich hier schon wieder stört ist die Frischluftzufuhr für das PSU, da wird direkt die heiße Luft von der Graka angesaugt.
> Schade, weil rein von der Verarbeitung und der Optik finde ich das Case super, habe aber leider wieder Bedenken was die Temperaturen angeht.
> 
> Aber davon ab*,EIN SEHR SCHÖNES REVIEW!*



Danke (Auch allen Anderen, denen es gefällt).

Ich werde in den nächsten Tagen noch ein paar Temperaturen zusammentragen und hier hinterlegen, damit man das sieht. Vielleicht hilft das ja dann noch etwas.


----------



## akuji13 (29. April 2016)

Ja ist wirklich ein schickes Gehäuse. 
Ich hatte eines in Grün und nun in Schwarz.

Blöd ist das man nahezu nie ein 3.5" Laufwerk am Boden befestigen kann wo es vorgesehen ist.
Das mit dem Seitenteil Schrauben hätten sie besser lösen können wenn sie den kompletten Aufbau anders gestaltet würden.
Also z. B. dann mit Daumenschrauben am Heck.

Mit AiOs auf CPU+GPU kriegt man die hardware sogar leise und relativ kühl gekühlt.


----------



## Rolk (29. April 2016)

akuji13 schrieb:


> ...Blöd ist das man nahezu nie ein 3.5" Laufwerk am Boden befestigen kann wo es vorgesehen ist...



Guter Punkt. Bei mir waren auch die externen Anschlüsse vom Mainboard "zu hoch" und blockierten mir diesen Montageplatz. Das war so etwas womit man nicht unbedingt rechnet...


----------



## akuji13 (29. April 2016)

Hat mich beim Zusammenbau des Rechners eines Freundes tierisch genervt.
War mir vorher gar nicht bewusst da ich selbst nur SSDs verbaut habe.

Die HDD hängt nun am seitlichen Träger, aber das ist nicht optimal.


----------



## Estacado7706 (13. Mai 2016)

Wie angekündigt noch kurz die verschiedenen Temperaturen:

Als Vergleich ist Alles nochmal in ein Define R5 umgezogen und wurde von einem Scythe Mugen 4 gekühlt:

CPU:  52 °C

Im Styx habe ich nun drei Versionen probiert:
Ausblasender CPU- und Gehäuselüfter, ohne zusätzliche Belüftung und mit Bodenlüfter, der Ansaugt und Einblasend (beide).
In der normal ausblasenden Konfiguration kamen direkt 61.2°C zusammen.
Mit umgekehrten Lüftern waren es dann plötzlich nur noch 56.4

Der große Unterschied zwischen den Beiden: Der Grafikkarte bekommt Version 2 nicht so gut. Die Temperaturersparnis kommt hier fast doppelt zurück.
Mit einsaugendem Bodenlüfter waren dann alle recht glücklich.

Bei drei Anläufen waren es im Schnitt ~56°C und auch die Grafikkarte musste nicht mehr beschweren.


----------



## Hemacher (15. Mai 2016)

Sieht sehr schick aus das Gehäuse  
Toller Bericht! Danke dafür


----------

